# Christchurch



## Wammie (Sep 28, 2015)

At advice welcomed....

Hubby has been offered a job in Christchurch and am wondering what areas you would recommend with affordable housing (450k) and good schools etc. also, is a good place to live after the quakes?? Sorry if this had been asked a thousand times. Thanks in advance for any advice xx


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

I live in the Opawa/Murray Aynsley area and absolutely love it. Right across the river is St Martins, then Beckenham, Somerfield, and Cashmere. All my preferred areas; home prices vary. $450 is only a modest budget in town right now. Other areas worth considering: Sydenham, Riccarton, Merivale and Fendalton, Ilam, parts of St Alban, Papanui.

How it is to live really depends on what you are coming from. I came from a medium sized city in California, and find the city beautiful, but boring in terms of cultural events, or things to do inside to kill time. There is plenty to do outdoors: biking, walking, hiking, fishing, boating, etc., but when the weather is bad, there just isn't a whole lot of variety (to me). But, that is coming from someone who moved from an American metropolitan area, if you are moving from a smaller, more laid-back lifestyle, you might not notice, or might even find it more exciting than where you left. Spring and summer are the best months for me, decent weather which means being outside as much as possible.


----------

